# Best Animated Films (According to Rotten Tomatoes)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Very interesting list that Rotten Romatoes has put together. A few anime ones in there to, and no "What were they smoking?" ones either.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just took a quick browse, and while I can't say there's anything that doesn't belong in their "top 50" I am surprised/confused at the ordering.

No surprise Snow White is #2... could have been #1 (in my book)... but how is Toy Story 2 #1? I don't understand that one.

And while I plan on buying WALL-E when it comes out, and figure it will be good... I'm not sure it belongs in the top 5 of all time. I can't vote for sure before I see it, but my fondness for lots of other movies that it would have to displace makes me think that seems more recent-memory-biased.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My 10 Top Animated/CGI Movies of all time:

10) Beavis & Butthead Do America
9) Flushed Away
8) Toy Story 2
7) Ice Age II
6) Toy Story
5) Shrek
4) Ratatouille
3) The Simpson's Movie
2) Cars
1) South Park:BLU


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Wall-E is #5 and Toy Story 2 is #1? 

While I have yet to see Wall-E, I do not see how this could ever be considered better than classics such as Bambi or Beauty and the Beast. 
While I enjoyed Toy Story #2, I can think of several movies (including many in the same Top 10 list) which deserved that #1 spot long before Toy Story 2 did.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> My 10 Top Animated/CGI Movies of all time:
> 
> 10) Beavis & Butthead Do America
> 9) Flushed Away
> ...


Wow! Talk about an off the wall list of movies!


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

a smot pokers top 10 it would seem...

(not saying that in a bad way, just sayin'...)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Whats a 'smot poker'?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I believe the "Rotten Tomatoes" reviewer has a sweet spot for Disney.

The list seems pretty sound, but the order is highly questionable.

He's also apparently not seen most of these movies in HD.

I guess it all comes down to how he ranks "Best"...

Best movie?
Best graphics?
Best imagery?
Best audio?

These lists are always subjective anyway....but having the deck stacked at the top for Disney makes one question the legitimacy of the rankings. There are now a number of other strong players in this space - award winners for the past few years....giving Disney a competitive run on several fronts.


----------

